# My NES won't work...



## vivalakellye (Feb 9, 2009)

I have an original Nintendo Entertainment System. It worked until November, when I let my cousins play with it. I have no idea what they did to it, but now my NES won't work when connected through the RF cable or through A/V cables. (I generally play SMB, so for the purposes of my problem, that's the game I've got in the console.) When I turn on the NES, the red light next to the power button does NOT blink, but does turn on. Both my TV and the switch on the back of the NES are set to Ch. 3. (I've tried switching both to channel 4, but FOX comes in on that channel so the connection doesn't work out at all.)

So basically, everything appears to be normal, but when I turn the TV on to Ch. 3 and turn on the NES, the menu for SMB doesn't show up and the TV screen stays black.

Does anyone know exactly what is wrong, and is there any way to fix whatever is going on?


----------



## kellycruz77 (Apr 13, 2009)

vivalakellye said:


> I have an original Nintendo Entertainment System. It worked until November, when I let my cousins play with it. I have no idea what they did to it, but now my NES won't work when connected through the RF cable or through A/V cables. (I generally play SMB, so for the purposes of my problem, that's the game I've got in the console.) When I turn on the NES, the red light next to the power button does NOT blink, but does turn on. Both my TV and the switch on the back of the NES are set to Ch. 3. (I've tried switching both to channel 4, but FOX comes in on that channel so the connection doesn't work out at all.)
> 
> So basically, everything appears to be normal, but when I turn the TV on to Ch. 3 and turn on the NES, the menu for SMB doesn't show up and the TV screen stays black.
> 
> Does anyone know exactly what is wrong, and is there any way to fix whatever is going on?


Did you ever find out what was wrong? I am having the same problem and I am completely bummed!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Bang the NES a couple times lol

there is no flash at all?


----------



## Ph1l0z0ph3r (Aug 10, 2007)

Maybe whatever power ups the NES just finally died out. Might be time to look for a clone or alternative which something like http://www.amazon.com/Generation-Vi...7?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1239720450&sr=8-17 would work.


----------



## vivalakellye (Feb 9, 2009)

Mcninjaguy said:


> Bang the NES a couple times lol
> 
> there is no flash at all?



Haha thanks for the advice. But seriously, no flash. The red light stays on, though.


----------



## vivalakellye (Feb 9, 2009)

Ph1l0z0ph3r said:


> Maybe whatever power ups the NES just finally died out. Might be time to look for a clone or alternative which something like http://www.amazon.com/Generation-Vi...7?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1239720450&sr=8-17 would work.


When you say "power-ups," what exactly are you referring to?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I think the power ups he's referring to is the power supply cord may be worn out and its not supplying power or the inside is just burnt out.

maybe you should take it apart and see if the NES needs a good dusting and if all the capicators are in good shape then......... bang it some more lol

that looks like a rip off console 
generation NEX sounds mighty suspicious


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi.
My old NES used to do this all the time when I was younger.
Seriously, banging it (I didn't know better back then) and blowing the dust out of the cartridge slot usually fixed it.
It just sounds like something isn't making contact.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The copyright on the NES architecture expired some years ago. An entire NES can now be placed on a tiny little chip (NES-On-A-Chip) which has lead to a number of after-market systems. The problem is that the technology wasn't really properly reverse-engineered so not all games may work properly. It's not an expensive way to go but go with caution.


----------



## Ph1l0z0ph3r (Aug 10, 2007)

U coulYea like ebackhus said you could get something like http://www.amazon.com/Retro-Video-System-Not-Machine-Specific/dp/B0012NZK8G. Playback might not be perfect but still should be good enough.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

bad link Ph1l0z0ph3r could you make another?


----------



## Ph1l0z0ph3r (Aug 10, 2007)

Try this one


```
http://www.buy.com/prod/retro-duo-twin-nes-and-snes-console-red-black/q/loc/108/209297335.html
```


----------



## vivalakellye (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions, everyone. Some of the game salesmen at Micro Center ended up referring me to a nearby game store that's more comprehensive than GameStop (at least when it comes to Nintendo.) They replaced my pin set, so the console works perfectly now.  The only negative is that the TV I hooked up my NES to only has an RF connector and the nationwide switched to digital makes the actual TV picture receptionally fuzzy, but hey, that's another story altogether.


----------

